# i need help and prayers



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

i dont want to go into it but if you have any good thoughts for me, i need them


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Praying for ya and your situation, hope things get better.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

gotcha covered


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Always have good thoughts for you,,Prayers added.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I with you too.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

My thoughts are with you !


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

((( I can do that )))


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

same here Shy. good thoughts going your way from nova scotia. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Best thoughts to you, Shy. Hope it resolves for you in whatever way you need.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Yes, ma'am.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm glad to send good thoughts your way but if there is anything do to help, please let me know.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Praying for peace and healing.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well Ya got my prayer, but I dont klnow what to pray for. Ive went back 5 pages and seen nothing saying you were having trouble. Gods grace and your good wisdom will see you through it tho IF you use both to the best advantage.

Remember, Not to forget HIM when you work your way through it with HIS help/.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Praying for you, Shy. Praying for peace and answers. The Great Comforter will be there for you.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Prayers and hugs, Honey.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

I would trot out some platitudes for ya, something like "It's always darkest just before dawn" or something, but I am not a platitudist by nature. Just know that when the road seem really rough you have to be twice as careful where you put your feet. You *can* survive.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Shy, actually you are always on my mind, you and the rest of the gang here. Today I will send extra special prayers and hugs your direction. Keep your chin up, you are one strong woman.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Sending prayers of hope, healing and strength.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

JohnnyLee said:


> Sending prayers of hope, healing and strength.


I will also offer prayers in your name, and ask for resolution for you.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Absolutely !!!...Praying for you Shy.....


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Hang in there kiddo! You are emotionally strong, you have a GOOD mind, you'll come out on top!

Mon


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

Prayers? Certainly.. "Help".. You bet... Whatever you need, if it's something I can help with.. My pm box is available..


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Prayers said, Shygal


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Prayers and good thoughts for you today and everyday.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

In my prayers for sure.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Happy thoughts! All positive! =)


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

bostonlesley said:


> Prayers? Certainly.. "Help".. You bet... Whatever you need, if it's something I can help with.. My pm box is available..


What Lesley said. Hugs to you. :grouphug:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Absolutely....


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

hoping for good things in your life!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Good thoughts and prayers for you Shygal.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

:grouphug: You are not alone shygal.....what has got me by this past year is simply doing the next right thing.....when I don't know what to do I don't do anything and try to trust "the universe is unfolding as it should"..... I try to get out of my head.....I can have an argument alone in a room.....that never helps....and I try to help others....that always helps.....and so does eating chocolate! Praying for you and yours.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I hope everything will be fine soon again Shy! Stay strong!


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Praying that everything works out for you, SG

Mary


----------



## SarahT (Dec 26, 2010)

Praying for you too.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

JohnnyLee said:


> Sending prayers of hope, healing and strength.


JohnnyLee said it wonderfully. I'll just double that and more.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I'll add mine and with so many wishing you good thoughts and prayers it should be fine.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Prayers and good wishes.......


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Good luck and wishes are sent your way! Hope it all works out


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I try to give you a wide berth, since our views differ so much. Doesn't keep me from wishing you the best and sending a prayer up.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I will always have your back shy.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

That's an easy one shy. If my prayer will help, I'm happy to share it. All it took was hearing you ask.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Looks as if your friends here have you covered, I'll send good thoughts your way too. Hang in there.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Done.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Shy, you have our prayers, is there anything we can do to help?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Shy lots of hugs, prayers and good, positives thoughts coming your way.

When your friends are on your side, you've got lots of places to lean. That's what friends are for.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

What little Jo said. But I think you're starting to mello some shy.
Either way, I'd pray for you anyway.
Thats what families are for,, right?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Who wants a mellow Shy!? Well, that'd be like having as suave FBB. God forbid!!:run:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

I am praying again.

...


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Sending you good thoughts, Shygal!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I hope things are getting worked out to the good. Keep that chin up!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Sending good thoughts and well wishes for you. Hope everything comes out ok!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Hope this all works out for you, Shygal


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I prayed for you Shy, and will continue to do so. I hope that peace will come to you soon.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

You are in my thoughts and prayers Shy..


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Hope things are beginning to improve ~~~


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm hoping things are going ok by now and will add my prayers.


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

bostonlesley said:


> Prayers? Certainly.. "Help".. You bet... Whatever you need, if it's something I can help with.. My pm box is available..


 
Me too, Shy.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thinking about you and hoping you are doing better and things have worked out....keep us posted on how you are holding up!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Thank you everyone, no things are not better and I dont know how it is going to work out. Today was not good


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Have faith, please, have faith.

...


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Still praying..


----------

